# North Oxford Golf Club



## ademac (Nov 23, 2011)

I have recently joined North Oxford Golf Club and I couldn't be happier so far!
The club celebrated its centenary year in 2007 and has the feel and pedigree of what I would call a very good members club.
Having come from a much more public club, NOGC just seems to be so much more dedicated to its members which so far has really made my move feel worthwhile.

The course is really quite short at only 5702 yds off the whites, but at par 67 makes it difficult to play to your handicap! 
There is only one par 5 and four par 4's over 400 yds and some very tough par 3's.
The course is very well matured and to say it is tight would be an understatement! If your having a bad day then the "big dog" should stay firmly in his kennel!
The mature conifers and variety of deciduous trees make it like playing in an arboretum almost.
The greens are in great condition and are a fair test without being ridiculously undulating.
You really have to think your way round and end up in some tricky spots that test your imagination and shot making ability.
The course is pretty flat and easy walking which make it feel quite effortless if you're playing well!

I am still in the honeymoon period to be honest but I will try and list a few bad points so you get a clearer picture.
The tee boxes have been a bit scruffy over the couple of weeks I've been there but it is winter I guess.
Because the course is short and tight there are a couple of places where there are cross-overs of holes, I played on a busy sunday morning tho and never really felt "boxed-in".

The clubhouse has recently had re-furb and is decked out wiv leather sofas and coffe tables which add to the relaxing atmosphere.
All the staff seem very friendly so far.
A mug of coffe and a bit of cake was about Â£2 which I thought was fair.

I would definitely recommend a visit!

If you ever fancy a game give me a shout!

Ade


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 23, 2011)

Have played it about 5 times. Sorry, not a favourite.  Last time I played it it was scrappy. Short, packed in, not a great lay out. Scored 45 points stable ford, which for me, is daft. 

That said, if you enjoy it, who am I to say different?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2011)

Out of interest did you look at Oxford City. That's a decent course


----------



## ademac (Nov 24, 2011)

Fancy a knock this weekend then murph? 

Homer I did look at Oxford city, the money was the only thing that stopped me joining for now, I will re-evaluate at the end of march.
Oxford city is no doubt a better course, condition wise I'd say they're the same as played them both recently.


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2011)

Enjoy your new course Ade, if you like it that's all that matters. Looks good in the pictures, if a little tight for me.


----------



## ademac (Nov 25, 2011)

Just as an extra, the sss is 68 which is one over par 67. So that indicates that its not easy to play!

Cheers richart, I will certainly enjoy it but it is bloody tight!!


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 25, 2011)

Ade, will you be able to take me round when I am next in the area visiting relatives?


----------



## IainP (Nov 25, 2011)

Ade, may try and take you up on that offer in new year, in west oxfordshire so probably just too far away to consider as a join option.


----------



## ademac (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeh thats fine, just pm me and we'll get it sorted.


----------

